# Whats the best condition you've ever seen?



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

heres Eddie Elwood in crackin nick!!

YouTube - Eddie Ellwood (ENG), NABBA Universe 2001

and gary lister....shredded!!

YouTube - Gary Lister (ENG), NABBA Universe 2002


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Imho, they look better than most of the olympia contestants. the levels of leanness are outstanding.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kevin levrone

unreal condition takes a minute or 2 to get their but well worth the wait

YouTube - Kevin Levrone ... an artist


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

haha it doesnt look like skin! more like cellophane straight over the muscle


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

all i can say about levrone is "Triceps"!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

wow super shredded, the lighting looks excellent too...if only the pro's came in that shape


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

sly when training for rambo, in terms of cut-ness (if thats a word)


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

so sly stallone is the best conditioned guy you have ever seen? have u never watched a bodybuildin show or picked up a magazine?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Those were phenominal vids you posted Tommy.. Very impressive conditioning on both guys!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

tommy y said:


> so sly stallone is the best conditioned guy you have ever seen? have u never watched a bodybuildin show or picked up a magazine?


no i read hello

we're not all into the same physiques mate


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

ronnie coleman in redemption i think, he is on a high carb day and trains chest n tri then whips his vest off

he's so tight yet so full! amazing in his peak

edit; eddie looks amazing in that video must be his top form


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> kevin levrone
> 
> unreal condition takes a minute or 2 to get their but well worth the wait


guys class, some size


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

james at last year British is in my top 10


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think yates takes some beating conditioning wise...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

black and white photos in the dungeon of yates sprung to my mind too, immense!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

kai greene at this year Arnold was very good?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

A guy named Ian Morgan who owns morgans powerhouse up north.

Did a guest spot at leeds in 07.......awesome.

As for peeled,nobody comes close to Munzer.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Andreas Munzer and size with condition Dorian


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

get some pics or videos up lads!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Munzer was already rather lean :lol:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

A tribte video of pictures of Munzer hard to find good quality vids showing his condition he died in 1996 but no doubt some 1 will post a few pics up soon


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

id say andrew merrifield


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tommy y said:


> get some pics or videos up lads!


Here you go mate,Munzer,freak of condition,unbelievable!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

That top right munzer pic makes andrew M look fat lol (no offence)


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

munzer @ the arnold in '96






R.I.P


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> That top right munzer pic makes andrew M look fat lol (no offence)


have to agree on that one, munzer looks unbelievable there.


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Dexter Jackson at the Ironman Pro 2004


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

a few more pics of munzer


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Munzer in my opinion.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Munzer and Yates were sick!

Also, that Lee Priest piccy of him showing his tricep in the mirror - looks like a horse shoe!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Munzer had some nice wheels!


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

ANdrew merrifeild defo has some conditioning!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought that Dorian Yates 1993 was the critics choice for best conditioned bodybuilder..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I've subscribed to this thread so I ever loose it, Immense, truly immense.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

another pic of munzer.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

without a doubt munzer- what an awesome freak, love it, look at his bum shredded ( so shredded i think he has lost his bum hole hmmmmmm)


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

Kenny "the cuts" Clarke


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

David henry but i would go with munzer hands down.


----------



## ounpowerhouse (May 5, 2006)

Alun Davies


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

http://img.donanimhaber.com/image.aspx/upfiles/39940/F4EC3BF741D947A282F7F6F023168C3A.jpg

munzer, but also liked flex's conditioning


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

CarbWhore said:


> another pic of munzer.


that is insane!! this is the winner... muntzer paid the price though.


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> that is insane!! this is the winner... muntzer paid the price though.





















Its not Munzer, what did Munzer actually die of?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Overall I'd have to say Munzer too. He is incredible in that most muscular photo! I've showed it to some people in the past and they dont believe it's real.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Münzer died of complications due to the enormous number and combinations of weight training supplements he used while competing. After months of stomach pains, he was admitted to a hospital on the morning of March 12. By 7 pm, doctors had decided to operate to stop bleeding in his stomach, but shortly afterwards his liver and kidneys failed. Münzer refused a blood transfusion, and died on the morning of March 13 at the age of 31


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> "weight training supplements"


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

defdaz said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


 *UP THE DOSE ANDREAS!!*


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Clarence Bass was also another one with insane condition.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya Munzer without a doubt, aint worth that **** though


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr Incredible said:


> Ya Munzer without a doubt, aint worth that **** though


correct munzer was insane

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

ste247 said:


> correct munzer was insane


Heard he's even leaner these days!

Sorry couldn't resist, sure he wouldn't mind:whistling:


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi tom some details of ibfa worlds. myb.


----------



## LEISURELEE (Dec 11, 2005)

Lee Spencer,

2005 light heavyweight UKBFF British Champion,lets see what he can bring to the stage this year, can't wait,

Lee.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

ounpowerhouse said:


> Alun Davies


That is awesome. Have you got any more details/links/pics of this guy?

Thanks,

J


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

Munzer wins, but then he lost, doubt any one could ever get in better condition than Munzer as he had no skin and was as hard as i think any 1 could ever get


----------



## Bucknut (May 20, 2009)

pea head said:


> A guy named Ian Morgan who owns morgans powerhouse up north.
> 
> Did a guest spot at leeds in 07.......awesome.


Agree.!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

me 1994(not bad for a 20yr old)


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

pflx said:


> Munzer wins, but then he lost, doubt any one could ever get in better condition than Munzer as he had no skin and was as hard as i think any 1 could ever get


No skin? You sure mate?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

munzer looked like this pic with spray tan


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

davetherave said:


> no i read hello
> 
> we're not all into the same physiques mate


...im with you on this one mate, id rather look like sly in that pic than most blokes in comps tbh, just my personal opinion tho!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

yep munzer wins IMO, and personally can never see him being beat because to do so would lead to a sadly similar fate...


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> No skin? You sure mate?


Am sure most would agree he obviously had some skin or his internals ect would of fallen out, but since you asked yeah am sure he had some skin


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

He had as much skin as anyone else pmsl.

I heard he was jewish so might not have a 1,2,3 gap 5 skin.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> He had as much skin as anyone else pmsl.
> 
> I heard he was jewish so might not have a 1,2,3 gap 5 skin.


I should neg you for that dreadful joke. :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Oh no please don't mate your super powerful negs will put me in the red:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Oh no please don't mate your super powerful negs will put me in the red:lol: :lol: :lol:


Argh. I've got a hidden weapon


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> He had as much skin as anyone else pmsl.
> 
> I heard he was jewish so might not have a 1,2,3 gap 5 skin.


He had as much skin as anybody else? :whistling: are you sure? you may want to watch videos / dvds of him competing and you will notice he competed against both larger and smaller blokes which in relation to there size would of had different amounts of skin, hope this has been of help to you


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Alun Davies for me also (NPA champ) that rear double biceps posted on here imo compares to anyone.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TIMMY_432 said:


> ...im with you on this one mate, id rather look like sly in that pic than most blokes in comps tbh, just my personal opinion tho!


Acknowledged, but Tommy's original post was asking for the best condition you have ever seen, not your personal favoruite physique.

If you have even looked at pics of amateurs on here, you have seen better conditioned folks than sly.

Not taking anything away from him like, but to say he is the best conditioned physique you have seen is like saying a Fiesta XR2i is the fastest thing you have seen just because you happen to prefer it over a Lambo Gallardo 

I am going to have to be boring and go with Munzer too - nothing has impressed me quite as much since...


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

errrr, tom, i think you get pretty lean dont you mate? lol....or should i say....veeeeeeery lean indeeeeed....

munzer is the king in my book...

closer to home would be mr tom young himself, andy mezz, paul george, oh...and me..;-)

steve


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've heard quite a few people mention Dave Griffith and recently Tommy Young for extreme condition.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

yeh dave griffith was chiseled to fk....awesome lines too.

steve


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

ha ha cheers steve to mentioned in such great company is a compliment indeed, cheers fellas, so heres my contribution!!!not quite munzer but next year who knows ha ha


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

superb condition tom... that 2nd pic the texture of your skin looks like cling-film... and you maintained that for a good few months this year..

must be mad...lol

nice to brielfy meet you in the carpark at the uni, and at the england the week before... 

steve


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

ha cheers mate, i'll be better next year.......be giving em a run for their money in that under 100kg class ha ha!! yea good to see u too mate, nearly killed me that last 2 weeks before the worlds!!


----------



## EnglishDave (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Tom,

If you don't mind me asking could you give us an example of what you were doing in those last two weeks to come in that shredded?


----------

